# Noah having fun in my hair! :D



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## merpirate (May 20, 2016)

Hahaha he looks too happy up there!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah looks quite happy in your hair, Niamh! Such a sweet-heart he is.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Look how happy his face looks, and especially in the second pic . So adorable!


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

What a cutie! I agree, in the second picture he looks like hes having way too much fun! up to no good even


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

aww so cute.Noah is precious indeed.thanks so much for the photos my friend.Blessings always.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Noah looks very happy!!!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, I almost tipped over by the cuteness of this photo and Noah sure looks quite happy in his new found nest!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

My thoughts were similar to Nick's. I hope Noah is not making a nest up there.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

So cute! He looks very happy!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone  it was just too funny not to share! He looks so delighted with himself! I never let him stay on my head for more than a couple of seconds but I decided to see just what he was at up there on this occasion and put the camera on him. Died laughing when I looked at the camera afterwards  
Little rascal


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Doesn't he look pleased with himself :3. I love his colours! He's definitely a stunning, intelligent looking little parrot.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Noah is so very precious, it seems he is preening your hair in the second pic!


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

I see Noah is deciding on whether or not to give you a straight cut or a perm :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Noah*

The last time Apollo made a nest in my hair my husband had to cut him out as he had it twisted into a knot. It was quite a trip trying to keep him calm as he could not get his foot loose while the sheers dis their job!!! He just kept walking around and chirping until I decided to check things out, Oh . what a mess.
He did have fun most of the time. Good for Noah, A guy has to have fun some of the time!!!! Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::Love birds::yellow face::hug::hug::smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017:


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

What a gorgeous bird, I love his colours. I've been wanting to ask for a while what type he is but tried to look for the answer before I asked.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Haha! It looks like he's ready to settle down in a hair nest! He look just as sweet as ever, I love seeing Noah!!!

Kristina, Noah is a Kakariki parrot! Gorgeous isn't he?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is gorgeous and looks happy as a clam perched up there in your hair  

Clearly, he's having lots of fun playing around with your "feathers"  

What adorable pictures!


----------

